# Free bottle of IronX



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've got my new improved smell ironx in and still have my old one with about 400ml in it. If anyone wants it they can have it FOC. Collection of course.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll take it, if you would post, I'd obviously cover the postage??

I'm only heading as far as edinburgh on Sun. May venture up to Dunfermline too.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I will pay full postage and little extra if you will post?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Could be wrong but isn't this stuff iffy to post by RM? Especially as it would have had it's security seal broken.
Just a thought.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It's ok to post by RM, however as I've opened and used it I would have preferred a meet to get it collected just in case. Matt B if you came near west coast I could meet you to give you it.

Just don't feel safe posting it due to it being opened etc


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll have it and let you have some Nielsen XL Wheel Gel.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

2nd dibs on it. Willing to meet up


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Does the new stuff smell any better, my bottle says Improved Version on and and slight odour and still smells worse then a skunks back side.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Im in Glasgow mate Ill take it


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sorry JJ Matthew is going to have it, he was first. I can maybe give you the new version once I've used it on my car! It does smell much better and has a seemingly thicker consistency so maybe more cling time. I'm going to have a play with it today hopefully.

Wasn't about last night to reply as the bloody neighbour hit my gfs car and wouldn't give details over, instead just shouted at us to not park there - ven though it's safe and on the street where everyone parks! So had to get police for it! They hit it and went back into their house, only cause I happened to see them do it out my window I went out. Weren't coming to say they done it!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Sorry JJ Matthew is going to have it, he was first. I can maybe give you the new version once I've used it on my car! It does smell much better and has a seemingly thicker consistency so maybe more cling time. I'm going to have a play with it today hopefully.
> 
> Wasn't about last night to reply as the bloody neighbour hit my gfs car and wouldn't give details over, instead just shouted at us to not park there - ven though it's safe and on the street where everyone parks! So had to get police for it! They hit it and went back into their house, only cause I happened to see them do it out my window I went out. Weren't coming to say they done it!


Did the police charge them Spoony? I hope they did  Sorry to here that.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Did the police charge them Spoony? I hope they did  Sorry to here that.


I don't believe they did, but my GFs Dad is for pressing charges if they don't. Damage isn't bad but it will require bodywork.

You know what annoyed me the most was they just didnt own up and exchange details, essentially police time was wasted on it.


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Drat...too late on the Iron X I would have come to pick it up bud...thanks for posting up the offer though - very generous of you.

Hope you get the neighbour sorted out mate - I can't believe what cu.ts some people are - especially neigbours!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Was it outside your house mate?

Gimme a call and give me their name.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Was it outside your house mate?
> 
> Gimme a call and give me their name.


It was! They live across the road but I dont know their name, strange people. Been informed their second name is Kennedy

Dropped this off for MAtthew earlier, threw in some wheel cleaner, dodo shampoo, some C2 and the ironx for him to play with.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Wasn't about last night to reply as the bloody neighbour hit my gfs car and wouldn't give details over, instead just shouted at us to not park there - ven though it's safe and on the street where everyone parks! So had to get police for it! They hit it and went back into their house, only cause I happened to see them do it out my window I went out. Weren't coming to say they done it!


Sorry to hear this Stuart. 

Does it need paint or would PDR be sufficient?

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Sorry to hear this Stuart.
> 
> Does it need paint or would PDR be sufficient?
> 
> Alan W


Think its paint also Alan, I reckon the dent is a bit dodgy for PDR as its "crumpled" in a bit. I'll upload a pic in a sec.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Said Damage:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Yes, that looks like it'll need paint, unfortunately. 

Alan W


----------

